# Digital Dresigns 1012b



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a flat SI BMKIII in a nice false floorinstall. (See my sig for pics). It was real impressive for a 3 inch deep, but I wanted a bit more output and it was not going quite low enough for me. 

SO talking to my local dealer I picked up a Digital Designs "slim mount" sub. It would fit nicely in my tirewell sealed enclosure.. but.. the DD sub requires a port, cannot be mounted in a sealed enclosure. 

Knowing this wouldn't work, I decided to try anyways. I knocked out one end of my weird shaped box and it made a perfect port. The problem wiht this is the port was only 12 inches long and it needed to be 24 inches long. Also, the enclosure was only 1.5 cubes or so, and it needed to be 2.4. 

I knew all this going in, and decided to try anyways. I and never heard a sub with huge xmax and wanted to hear one.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

with the port cut out, and the sub installed I gave it a listen. Well life forced me to listen to this for a couple months. 

It was WAY louder than my SI BMKIII, even in such a limited enclosure. It filled my need for base  by filling the whole car with rich powerful base. THe problem (as you might have guessed) is that the sub still didn't go down as far as I wanted.. Listening to base tracks there were notes it just wouldn't do. Also the response was not very even. The upper levels were real loud and they dropped off the lower you would play it.

I was unhappy with this setup ( I think of myself as a SQ )and was now getting a ton of base that would not blend wiht the music and STILL not go down all the way. I was not suprised at this however... I was no where NEAR what the sub wanted as an enclosure.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

So what I did next was build a box made to spec from the manufacturer. The DD site has a couple really nice plans, I followed one of them to the letter. 

The result was a MONSTROSITY of a box.. holy crap this thing is huge. (see pics). 



















With a box this size I wonder why build a slim sub? Reading through the DD site it goes on and on about how all the subs have hte same motor so they all take a standard box.. why make a slim if you require over a cube box with an additional 1.5 cube port? I just don't get the marketing.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

So, how does it sound? It now goes LOW, real LOW. It now gets LOUD.. insanely loud, far louder than any actual music could blend with. This is a straight up SPL sub (we kind of knew that going in). It is not overly musical, but does not sound bad by any means. It produces base that sits in your chest and makes you wonder if you should see a doctor. If that is what you want/like then this is a really good sub for you. It cost just under $200 and with an additional $80 for the box materials it is a good buy... for you SPL guys.

The down side is that it doesn't even attempt to blend with music. If you think of your music is a bunch of ballet dancers doing "Dance of the Sugar Plumb Ferry" then this sub is Ray Lewis in a leotard... stomping all over the little ferries. 

Another down side is that the box weight close to 80 pounds. My little Mazda 3 suspension is screaming with the box in the back. If I owned a SUV this would not be as much of an issue. I think I need to buy a small trailer to tow the sub box around. 

I wonder if I can afford this sub... With the lower gas mileage I will get and the extra wear on the tires, I will continue to pay for it in my car for as long as I own it.

I suspect I will be pulling this sub out in a month or two... it is just not for me. But in the mean time, I can make my hair move without even rolling down the windows.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

Could a forum admin please move this over to the member reviews area.
Thanks.


----------

